# Jailed OpenSMTPD Mail Headers Issue



## pentago (Nov 26, 2015)

I successfully set up mail/opensmtpd in a jail running other web services. I set up mail/dkimproxy for mail signing and all, works like a charm.

Now, the issue I'm having is that all sent mail has headers like these:

```
Received: from domain.com (domain.com [192.168.1.3])
```
or

```
Received: from localhost (domain.com [local])
```

I want to know if these fields can somehow display outgoing IP address/hostname instead of localhost/192.168.1.3?

Jails do not have defined public IP's, I sort this out by using PF to do NAT which is working great so far.

I tried setting FQDN as a hostname in jail's rc.conf as well as in hosts file but to no avail.
Any other way to triage this or or am I asking too much?

Thanks


----------



## robroy (Nov 26, 2015)

pentago, my configuration's similar to yours, and I also spent some time trying to prevent my internal Jail IP and hostname from being released in to the wild.

I didn't find a perfect solution, yet one thing I did to ameliorate this was to change my internal DNS zone name to a reserved name (from kr1.net [not reserved] to d.net [reserved], in my case).  I guess your mails aren't really going out with domain.com in them, yet perhaps they are inadvertently using some real Internet domain name.

Since kr1.net happened to already be registered, some mail servers appeared to be rejecting my mails because of something related to this, presumably because they thought I was up to something fishy ('sorry, my memory of the details isn't very clear now).

Do your headers _also_ include your Internet IP and hostname, at the next most significant envelope level?  'least I did achieve this, and I could send you my smtpd.conf in a private message, if you're curious to glance at it.


----------



## pentago (Nov 27, 2015)

robroy said:


> pentago, my configuration's similar to yours, and I also spent some time trying to prevent my internal Jail IP and hostname from being released in to the wild.
> 
> I didn't find a perfect solution, yet one thing I did to ameliorate this was to change my internal DNS zone name to a reserved name (from kr1.net [not reserved] to d.net [reserved], in my case).  I guess your mails aren't really going out with domain.com in them, yet perhaps they are inadvertently using some real Internet domain name.
> 
> ...



Hey mate, It'd be awesome to take a peek at your config.
It may resolve my issue.


----------

